# When to stop with OE cycles?



## Frenchgirl (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi,

Just to provide with you a bit of background, this year we have had 5 rounds of IVF embryo banking, we have only managed to obtain 2 embryos out of 5 cycles so a really mediocre result. The first of our frozen embryo was recently transferred and the outcome was BFN, we have just found out last Friday. We have only one embryo left and hopefully we will transfer that one in January. I must admit I am not overly positive about that next transfer as it is only a Day 3 embryo. The first embryo we transferred was a blastocyst and was unsuccessful despite good lining, an endometrial scratch, an hysteroscopy to remove polyps and 3 months on Zoladex prior to FET.

My problems are mainly severe endometriosis and DOR and also issues with eggs maturity when doing IVF and I am 35.

I think that if the next FET does not work, we will be looking into the donor egg option. I think 5 OE cycles in my case is already more than enough. What do you guys think?

Thanks a lot


----------



## water-lily78 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hej Frenchgirl,

It is hard to say and very personal where one should draw a line with OE. I think a major point is how much money you are willing to spend on treatments and how well you cope with doing numerous rounds. 
My DP and I agreed on a maximum of 6 cycles with OE and this was supported by doctors when considering our usual outcome. I always had something alive at 3 days, but only twice did we have one embryo that looked promising according to statistics. Of the embryos that weren't transferred at day 3 nothing ever made it to blast. 
Even with your background, I think at 35 there is still a good chance that you will produce a couple of good eggs just given enough tries (also remember, the one in the freezer might just be it!). I reasoned that I could probably get pregnant within 12 cycles, but then how often did I want to expose myself to huge amounts of drugs when I could get a faster outcome with DE in all likelihood? It also depends on how important OE vs DE is for you two. My DP hated the idea of DE, but I couldn't care less.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I had 5 OE tries (all BFN) before we moved to DE, we got a BFP first go and have a 20 month daughter from that first cycle. 5 was more than enough and my feelings towards my daughter are no different, she is 100% mine, naughtiness and all  

I was 38 when I moved on, I tried for 4 years and was very tired of the whole situation so it was totally the right move for us. x


----------



## Frenchgirl (Nov 11, 2015)

I really appreciate your comments, thanks a lot!

We are seeing the Dr this afternoon so I will discuss the next FET and see what he thinks about continuing with OE or not.


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Hi

Am feeing the same whether its now time for de. We have had two paid cycles and an nhs one and  i think if we go again  this is our last go due to the financial physical and mental costs. The latest round ended in a good grade but early blast the rest died at day three and it ended in a bfn. We have not had our wtf appoitment but we were told last time that de is the next step

I dont know how i feel about de yet neither does dh im worried i will always feel its not my child but im leening toeards the stronger pull of carrying and actually having a family more

Its so hard but i fear i dont want to go through another round of oe with a slim outlook there is only so much we can take xxx


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

I would recommend chatting to a fertility counsellor about your feelings.  It really helped me to come to terms with things and I haven't looked back since.  It is something I wished I had done sooner,  but I think I had to complete the journey with my own eggs to know I have tried all avenues. If you move in to DE in the UK,  you have to have counselling anyway.  

As Artypants said,  for me,  my daughters couldn't be more mine! I don't give the donor a second thought.  I moved on when I was 41 after 8 years of trying. I always had good blasts and had 3 early losses.  It worked first time for us with DE (after 3 x iui,  5x OE IVF and a FET) but obviously it isn't guaranteed either.  There can be other reasons for these cycles not working... 

Good luck with everything,  whatever you decide 

Angelica 
xx


----------



## NOV12 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi French Girl 

I just wanted to let you know you're not alone and I'm having exactly the same thoughts as you. 

We've had 3 fresh cycles, the first and the third were a disaster with me producing a low number of eggs, the second cycle was the best, i even felt good when cycling but it sadly didn't result in a pregnancy. We've never had anything to freeze. 

As you can see from my signature, my husband has had two varicocele repairs to help the quality of his sperm, which is now in pretty good shape by all measurements, but my body just won't produce many eggs! We've been talking about DE, i can't quite get my head around DS, but for whatever reason DE seems more acceptable to me at the moment. We have a follow up with our consultant in a week and I'm going to ask about DE and also have a conversation about how many more OE cycles she recommends.  I feel like, emotionally, i have two more cycles left in me.

I keep being told that in IVF terms I'm still young and that's the best indicator of egg quality, but personally, i feel like i need to have a limit because i don't want to spend the whole of my 30's agonising over IVF, although i have so much respect for couples who just won't give up until they get what they want. It feels like such a catch 22 - continuing treatment is becoming more and more painful, but the idea of stopping is equally, if not more, painful. 

Good luck with whatever you choose xx


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi, 
I moved to DE after only one cycle with my own eggs. I was 42 though. I got pregnant with twins using OE and then had a mc and then an ectopic in the same pregnancy. It was horrific. 
When  we had our follow up the consultant recommended another cycle with my own eggs before considering DE. We decided that as I felt comfortable with the idea of DE I'd go straight for that, I'd already had two major ops before I could have ivf and I felt I just wanted to increase my chances as much as possible. 
I'm now twenty seven weeks pregant and I feel just the same about this baby as I did with OE. I know it's a personal thing though but for me the switch is something I don't regret at all. You do have to be ready though and feel like you'll have no regrets. 

Good luck !


----------



## Frenchgirl (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your feed back. It's great reading your view on this tricky topic.

I have avoided FF for several weeks as my FET got cancelled last month due to a bleeding cyst. I have been put on Zoladex again and hopefully we will be able to transfer our last embryo in March.

Must admit, I am starting to think seriously about the DE option and have been started looking into our options and the clinics in Spain seem to have outstanding results for DE and somehow this is giving me hope again!


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

I would recommend Spain, I went to Instituto Bernabeu but there are a number of great clinics there. I started by going to the Fertility show in London and meeting some of the reps / doctors before I made my decision.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi French girl just wondered if you're having treatment for your endo etc as that would make a donor egg have problems implanting too, it might be the protocol you've been on in the past is getting the wrong results for your situation too, I'd look at treatment first as it's a big gamble and expense not to mention heartbreak x


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Just wanted to add my thoughts - I have never regretted my decision to go for DE. I was 45 when first went for treatment, had always hoped I'd meet a partner before then - so went straight to DE as due to cost, I wanted to have best chance of getting a baby. I did deliberate about genetic link, but once I had decided I didn't give it another thought. As you can see - I have a 2 1/2 year old son and a 15 week old baby girl. As far as I am concerned, they are my babies, I love them to bits and I'm the one who carried them, nurtured them and now care for them. They are both from the same batch of embryos so they have a genetic link to each other, if not to me. I have only told my sister and everyone else says how much they look like me. I also have 2 frozen embryos in storage. My little Ice Princess was as you can see from her nickname, from a frozen embryo.
Hope you reach your decision and good luck


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

A very helpful thread. Thanks all. xxx


----------



## Frenchgirl (Nov 11, 2015)

To respond your question re: my endo, I had 2 laps in the past and have been on Zoladex before transfer as well so had quite a bit of treatment already.
I am feeling quite anxious now as I am approaching the transfer of my last embryo. If that is not working, I will have to make a decision. There is one thing that I am sure about is that I want a break from IVF, I had 5 cycles + nearly 2 FET in 18 months...

All the best to everyone, I hope we all get luck soon...


----------

